# My New Beretta/Wilson Brig Tac



## JTZ06 (Sep 29, 2015)

I love this Gun. I just got this, will post up range report next week...

Handgun Forum


----------



## dascrow (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats, let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Very cool. I just got one a couple of weeks ago too. Shot it this past weekend. Shot great!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice looking Beretta ya' got there!!
CONGRATS!!

MO


----------



## JTZ06 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks guy's, really looking forward to shooting this coming weekend...


----------

